# My hair is naturally dark brown almost black and I want intense bright red what brands are best?



## Hernandezvi (Dec 18, 2011)

*My hair is naturally dark brown almost black and I want intense bright red what brands are best?*

My hair is naturally dark and I have tried cymeclan or something like that by wella and also Red Hot by L'Oreal which is supposed to be for dark hair.  Both turned my hair almost a burgundy color with red that onyl shows in bright light or sun.  Im looking for something red, but bright and vibrant. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 18, 2011)

you're either going to have to bleach your hair, or use a stronger developer. 
  	The developer that usually comes in those box dies is a level 20 (if im not mistaken) which can only lift hair 2 tones lighter. If you get a tube of bright red dye, and mix it with a level 40, or higher (if you can find) you will get a brighter result


----------



## Hernandezvi (Dec 18, 2011)

How soon could I bleach it if I dyed it today?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 18, 2011)

I would only use a higher level of developer (level 30 or 40), but I do not recommend bleaching if you can avoid it, especially as you have already colored your hair.


----------



## khmershortay (Jan 20, 2012)

when u say dark? are you like dark brown or black? and how intense red are you looking today? Hair will Only lift up to 3 levels. Anything over that will need lightener. Since you already colored your hair, the new color u use won't lift color. I'm naturally a level 2 which is 1 shade lighter than very black. I did bright peekaboo highlights in order to achieve the bold red color. I had to lighten it and then deposit the red back in.


----------

